# How's the A9 looking?



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

On the news that the A9 Northbound was closed for 9 hours yesterday due to snow. We're heading up that way tomorrow, so just wondering how it is now.

Clodhopper - you're probably best to comment on this!


----------



## I-Love-Wooly-Socks (Dec 28, 2009)

*A9*

Hezbez,

I'm a newbie on here so, hullo!

The A9 was cleared yesterday and all seems passable but with care. Which way are you going on the A9? North or South?

I was on my way up to Culloden Moor when I got a phone call from the site manager to say Inverness is bad with snow and -16c temps. She advised me to cancel - so I did.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi Hez yes the A9 runs right past our village and our stretch between Stirling and Perth was closed yesterday on the north bound for 9 hours due to snow, ice and 31 distressed lorries.
Today the south bound is cleared to about one and a half lanes while the north bound is still restricted to one lane. Traffic is light though and moving well. I'll let you know if I am aware if that has changed.

Bob


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Now closed south bound at Blackford. Jack knifed lorry 

Still minus 7 here too


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

very, very slow now on the north bound and still blocked south bound


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

All seems hunkydorey now


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi Hez, don't know if your in a position to pick this up but there's yet another jack knifed lorry at Blackford blocking the north bound this time.


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Sounds like you are getting a lot of problems on that stretch, yet it is a fairly major route up from Glasgow to the east coast. Is it down to not enough gritting, driver behaviour or just bad luck with the weather?
We are planning to go down that stretch about 9am on new years morning but I am becoming increasingly nervous of what we might encounter.

Chris


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Don't know Chris. The road was fully open when I drove it about 20 min before this incident and didn't appear icy. Perhaps it's a gritting issue though as the temperature is still down at -4 here.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

good webby here Traffic Scotland that may be of some use. There are cameras all over the place 

D.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

We have decided to postpone our trip to Banchory and Stonehaven  

The roads still look pretty bad, and given the current temperatures I don't know how much fun the fireballs would be anyway in these freezing conditions (gawd I'm getting soft!). Plus the forecast isn't looking promising for the next few days.

Thanks to Bob for keeping an eye on the A9 for me. By the way - my hubby remembers being stuck in Blackford for 3 days and nights due to a snowbound A9, 1992 I think. He slept on the floor of a hotel in Blackford along with about 50 other people! 

And thanks to Chris for all your Fireball updates - hopefully next year! Wishing you a safe trip south on Ne'erday.

davesport - I've saved the Traffic Scotland webcams as a favourite - very useful.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Yes the villagers here still dine out on the memory of that time.


----------

